# 400 Mile Trip Regret 🤦‍♂️



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeezus christ dude...

I'm telling you man god, time to just quit and go find something else to do like flipping fries and McDonalds.

14 YEARS AGO I took a taxi from pitsburgh international home to small town west virginia and it ran me over $120 with tip.

14 years ago a taxi going less than 1/3rd the distance cost the same that you got paid.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


Why did you accept that garbage?


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

And this is why we get low ball offers.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

I was a new driver. I had no idea how much I was going to make and had no idea it was a long ride until I picked the girl up. It was going to be the last ride of my shift. I was at the point of mad out on hours for the day because I drove through the night before I picked her up. I felt obligated to take her… she hopped in the car and I saw how long and I said … oh wow.. this must be a mistake. Lol.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


Spend your negative earnings wisely…


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

BOScusdriver said:


> And this is why we get low ball offers.


? 
why? It didn’t tell me how much I was going to make until ride was over?


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

You couldn't figure out that you were going to dead head back home at 31 cents a mile? Live and learn.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

I was a new driver. ☺. Thought I scored a best ride ever until I was finished and saw what I was paid. As a new driver I expected I’d get paid well. Yep, live and learn. Uber pays much better for a much shorter ride


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sparker said:


> I was a new driver. ☺. Thought I scored a best ride ever until I was finished and saw what I was paid. As a new driver I expected I’d get paid well. Yep, live and learn. Uber pays much better for a much shorter ride


It's not all bad if you learned your lesson with one ride. Too bad it was such an expensive lesson.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sparker said:


> I was a new driver. I had no idea how much I was going to make and had no idea it was a long ride until I picked the girl up. It was going to be the last ride of my shift. I was at the point of mad out on hours for the day because I drove through the night before I picked her up. I felt obligated to take her… she hopped in the car and I saw how long and I said … oh wow.. this must be a mistake. Lol.


So now, you know better, right?

You are forgiven.
Go forth my son, and sin no more.

***

I accepted the ping and noticed that it was a long trip at the same time.
No prob.

I pull up and she'd toes on the curb. Good girl.
She jumps in the back and I say "HI" all cheerful and stuff.

I say, "Welcome aboard Dorothy, is your dog an emotional support animal? I see we're going to the Emerald City. Lemme see how far away that is .... oh, that's about two hundred miles one way on the Yellow Brick Highway. I charge fifty cents a mile for long trips. I will never get a ride out of Emerald City, so I will have to deadhead all the way home. Wear on the car, wear on my body ... I need that fifty cents just to break even. So, it's four hundred miles round trip ... that'll be $200 cash ... before we leave town. Do we need to go to an atm?"
Now, shut up and let her digest all that. When it looks like she has it down say something like, "And there is no penalty for saying no. No harm, no foul. You can cancel the ride and I will see to it that you're not charged a canx fee. Maybe you'll find a newbie driver that will take a losing job, but I just can't afford it."
Read what I said there .. "YOU CAN CANCEL THE RIDE ..." 
If she says no, make HER cancel. Then send a text to Uber (Lyft) asking them not to charge her a canx fee and they won't.
If she wants to negotiate ... that's ok too. 
Had a guy fill my car up with gas on his card ... that works.

DO NOT refer to it as a tip. It's not. It's fee for service and tipping should be on top of that.

Now, there will be people here that claim that you can't do that. You'll get in trouble from Uber, yadda yadda. If you do it MY way, you won't. Make HER canx if she's gonna.
I found that about 80% say yes, the other 20% are pedestrians. Hitchhikers.
Uber called me once accusing me of 'neighborhood redlining' because I cancelled a long ride. I said, "I cancelled a ride? When? It's been weeks since I cancelled a ride ... I don't know what you're talking about ... which ride did I cancel?"
Answer: I didn't. And the ride they were calling about, I even gave them back their canx fee. Resolved.

Most of these guys won't take a long trip, they're too shy to ask for fair payment.
That is an opportunity for you. Skim the cream they leave behind.


...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Perfect example of why lyft and Uber continually tries to sign up new drivers.

They are not educated.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

how? what's your rate card?


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Perfect example of why lyft and Uber continually tries to sign up new drivers.
> 
> They are not educated.



What would you have done?
Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> So now, you know better, right?
> 
> You are forgiven.
> Go forth my son, and sin no more.
> ...


Thanks for your reply 🙏 😊


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sparker said:


> What would you have done?
> Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


 this wasn't about you or any shade towards you at all.

Uber relies on people that don't know the system or realize what's going on to keep their non-profitable rides picked up.

Does Lyft not tell you its a long ride?

Uber does notify you of a long trip. Anything over 45 minutes. Which means automatic canceled no matter what the price is.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> this wasn't about you or any shade towards you at all.
> 
> Uber relies on people that don't know the system or realize what's going on to keep their non-profitable rides picked up.
> 
> ...


At the time with my level.. brand newbie the app did not tell me it was a long ride until she got into the car, and did not tell me how much I was going to make until I completed the ride. I stopped Lyft and have been doing Uber ever since then. I made much more with Uber on a much shorter ride.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sparker said:


> At the time with my level.. brand newbie the app did not tell me it was a long ride until she got into the car, and did not tell me how much I was going to make until I completed the ride. I stopped Lyft and have been doing Uber ever since then. I made much more with Uber on a much shorter ride.


Your learning already.

If it says long trip stay completely away from it. Don't even look at it twice. There are so many long trips that are unprofitable pics here on this side it's ridiculous. do you have The Upfront pricing yet in your area


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don’t have regrets about the ride. Think of it as an educational expense. It happens to everyone. We all make decisions that turn out to be less than wonderful.
The trick is to learn from the experience and don’t make the same mistake serially. 
remember, we’re all pulling for you. We’re in this together.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Drive, Forrest, Drive!!


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

accept trips that pay $1 per mile minimum.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Anything over 45 minutes. Which means automatic canceled no matter what the price is.


See? What did I tell you.
The "professionals" in this forum pass on these.
Ask for and get YOUR price and make money.
It's easy cruise time on the car (your mileage will be 'the best', and it's not stressful driving).
Ask for fifty cent's a mile, BOTH WAYS, and if they say 'no' proclaim to be 'pedestrian' and move on.
Easy peasy.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> See? What did I tell you.
> The "professionals" in this forum pass on these.
> Ask for and get YOUR price and make money.
> It's easy cruise time on the car (your mileage will be 'the best', and it's not stressful driving).
> ...


No thanks.

Im not gonna let a pax have yet another opportunity to report a off book ride from an accepted ping because they didn't like the offer.

What makes you think you can trust somebody going a long distance at twice the price that they wanted to pay, any better than you can trust Little Miss Johnny rotten crotch going to a nightclub store across town and turns your ass in for whatever she thinks is going to get her a free ride?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> m not gonna let a pax have yet another opportunity to report a off book ride from an accepted ping because they didn't like the offer.


NOTHING I suggested is illegal or immoral.
NO 'off book'.
Negotiate a 'fee for additional services'.
Don't wanna pay for what you're getting? Good to know. You got the wrong guy.
Cancel and try again ... tis a lottery.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Sparker said:


> What would you have done?
> Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


Yes, and if you believe what you did was wise then Dara will love you!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sparker said:


> What would you have done?
> Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


No
You should ask for fair payment for a job.
People do it a million times a day.
Sack up. Speak up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Jeezus christ dude...
> 
> I'm telling you man god, time to just quit and go find something else to do like flipping fries and McDonalds.
> 
> ...


I made $150.00 tonight Tips.

$160.00 last night . . . TIPS.

🍕 PIZZA 🍕 PIZZA 🍕


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And . . . I get 37 cents a mile.
EVERY MILE.

GOING & COMING.

DELIVERING PIZZA ON THAT TRIP . . . @ 37 CENTS A MILE . . .
WOULD HAVE GIVEN ME $ 148.00 FOR MILEAGE . . . ALONE !
$16.56 MORE pay for mileage Alone !

QUIT LYFT !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol


Just say NO, to long rides.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Jeezus christ dude...
> 
> I'm telling you man god, time to just quit and go find something else to do like flipping fries and McDonalds.
> 
> ...


i told him 90+ rides this week for $900 hours was poor. he asked me about my screen shots. he just joined..instead of listening to some of us to get help , he grew offensive....one of the worse rides i seen 400 miles r/t = $131 32 cents a mile less gas.. my got 1952 rates


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Toocutetofail said:


> accept trips that pay $1 per mile minimum.


Long trips , accept only $3.00 per mile minimum 1 way. (To pay for return trip without passenger)


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol


Only LOLs is at you. Signed up 14 hours ago to tell us you are a mo-ron? Well, it worked.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Sparker said:


> I was a new driver. ☺. Thought I scored a best ride ever until I was finished and saw what I was paid. As a new driver I expected I’d get paid well. Yep, live and learn. Uber pays much better for a much shorter ride


Actually, with Lyft you can avoid those trips with the area filters and you also have a chance to get a ride back since, Lyft allows you to drive in any state at anytime. As long as it's not a burning metropolis.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

CheepShot said:


> Actually, with Lyft you can avoid those trips with the area filters and you also have a chance to get a ride back since, Lyft allows you to drive in any state at anytime. As long as it's not a burning metropolis.


Lyft does not allow you to drive in any state. I live near a state border and if I want to drive in state B I have to get hold of Support,, switch my area and resubmit all my documents. Doing that can also trigger a background check.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Sparker said:


> ?
> why? It didn’t tell me how much I was going to make until ride was over?


Yes, but you had the long trip notification on Lyft for +45 minutes trip??? So, you knew the trip is going to be at least 40 miles or take >45 minutes to complete. ALL LONG TRIPS ARE UNPROFITABLE UNLESS THERE IS AT LEAST 2.0x SURGE MULTIPLIER or 100% Prime Time (which sadly no longer exists on Lyft).


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


I got a 240 minute request last week one way.
That's four hours there and four hours back not getting paid.
I just let that request go unanswered to someone else.
My limit is 75 minutes.
My next request was 6 minutes and I was so glad to accept it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Lyft does not allow you to drive in any state. I live near a state border and if I want to drive in state B I have to get hold of Support,, switch my area and resubmit all my documents. Doing that can also trigger a background check.


I can drive for Lyft in CT. MA. RI.NY without any additional paperwork.
The major cities like Boston and NYC do require you to jump through hoops but I would never drive in either.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I can drive for Lyft in CT. MA. RI.NY without any additional paperwork.
> The major cities like Boston and NYC do require you to jump through hoops but I would never drive in either.


It depends on the areas. If the requirements of adjoining areas are identical you can cross over.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

People take these rides all the time. And think they make money on them. Well you dont. In Greenville, before I stopped driving I had to call long ride indicators to make sure they werent going too far


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

This doesn’t make sense. The Erie rate card is something like .82/.12 off of the top of my head. Payout should have been around 190$ or so.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atavar said:


> It depends on the areas. If the requirements of adjoining areas are identical you can cross over.


I usually can't get out of those big cities fast enough


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I usually can't get out of those big cities fast enough


One example would be I can go from Minn and drive in S.Dakota but not in N.Dakota because ND has different vehicle requirements.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, but you had the long trip notification on Lyft for +45 minutes trip??? So, you knew the trip is going to be at least 40 miles or take >45 minutes to complete. ALL LONG TRIPS ARE UNPROFITABLE UNLESS THERE IS AT LEAST 2.0x SURGE MULTIPLIER or 100% Prime Time (which sadly no longer exists on Lyft).


No long trip indicator. Maybe that is something new but at the time there was no such thing on my app


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

Steve412 said:


> This doesn’t make sense. The Erie rate card is something like .82/.12 off of the top of my head. Payout should have been around 190$ or so.


Possibly that’s the new rate. I’ll check


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I live in that zone. In 2021 it was 82.5/15. Definitely was a glitch of some sort.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

It got so bad with “surprise ****” long trips on lyft that I usually would hit arrive a half block early and bounce if it was ridiculous


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Sparker said:


> What would you have done?
> Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


You didn’t learn a thing from this.


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

OCBob said:


> Only LOLs is at you. Signed up 14 hours ago to tell us you are a mo-ron? Well, it worked.


Sure. I’m a Mor-on. thanks for your comment tough guy. Love your bicep pic. Cute 😂


----------



## Sparker (3 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> i told him 90+ rides this week for $900 hours was poor. he asked me about my screen shots. he just joined..instead of listening to some of us to get help , he grew offensive....one of the worse rides i seen 400 miles r/t = $131 32 cents a mile less gas.. my got 1952 rates


your the one that got offensive with me man. Just because you’ve been a member a long time and have a bunch of comments and smart @$$ replies to people doesn’t make you any more special then any member on here. You talked trash and couldn’t show screenshots. 🤫 🤐


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 🍕 PIZZA 🍕 PIZZA 🍕


Are you the Little Caesar’s guy? 🤔


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Ugh that’s like $20 an hour… then gas, etc. I’d rather play in traffic or something.


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


 With long trips, it is imperative to negotiate with the passenger before you do the trip for an extra upfront payment and to get the money before you start the ride. Sure, it’s an uncomfortable conversation but it’s the only way that it can work.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> With long trips, it is imperative to negotiate with the passenger before you do the trip for an extra upfront payment and to get the money before you start the ride. Sure, it’s an uncomfortable conversation but it’s the only way that it can work.


You are putting your deactivation at risk if they turn you in.
I just wanted to throw that in there.
I have negotiated length of ride like if it's 100 miles I tell them I can only take them 50.
I also tell them I will stay with them until they get picked up.
It's kind of like the Pony Express.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I made $150.00 tonight Tips.
> 
> $160.00 last night . . . TIPS.
> 
> 🍕 PIZZA 🍕 PIZZA 🍕


über math = $16 last night and $15 the night before.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You're running a pax charity event at that rate. 

Live and







learn!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> über math = $16 last night and $15 the night before.


Only made $90.00 in tips Sunday . . .


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


So here in AUS we use KM but understand what Miles are 

So rough calculation 

200 miles is equivalent to 335 km 

So 167 km each way 

That is like a Sydney driver taking a trip Sydney to Newcastle (North of Sydney?) 

For such a trip I have been paid around $180 to $220,have done a few 

So using an average of $200 for 335km/200 mile round trip that equates to $1 AUSD per mile 

Takes roughly 4 hours round trip so $50 per hour ***IF I get no fares back

Sounds like you were paid $34 per hour on round trip 

IS $34 per hour a good rate in USA???? 

On most of these long trips I often get a fare back, or several small fares on the way back 

So main question? 

Did you keep your app on during the drive back, did you get fares on your way back?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> So here in AUS we use KM but understand what Miles are
> 
> So rough calculation
> 
> ...


it doesnt matter, hes four hours away from his zone. Those trips need to pay more than that


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

Sparker said:


> I was a new driver. I had no idea how much I was going to make and had no idea it was a long ride until I picked the girl up. It was going to be the last ride of my shift. I was at the point of mad out on hours for the day because I drove through the night before I picked her up. I felt obligated to take her… she hopped in the car and I saw how long and I said … oh wow.. this must be a mistake. Lol.


I don't take the long rides anymore. Not worth my time or gas. That goes both Uber and Lyft


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> You are putting your deactivation at risk if they turn you in.
> I just wanted to throw that in there.
> I have negotiated length of ride like if it's 100 miles I tell them I can only take them 50.
> I also tell them I will stay with them until they get picked up.
> It's kind of like the Pony Express.


472,242
Just got out of my first medical appointment and DD screwed up my order so I had to go back.
Long story short it's 9:18 am. at the abandoned Sears and I have to regroup.
I called Toyota dealership and set up a 10 am Friday oil change and coolant service.
I will also do a tire rotation.
The tires have 30k on them and this is the 3rd rotation.
Going for my morning walk then my app goes on.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Lazy River (7 mo ago)

I never accept long rides unless it is going toward my destination. Not only is the pay garbage, but you often get stuck in a crappy area with no chance of a ride back to a busy area. One shitty long ride can ruin your night/weekend. You will make just as much or more by doing shorter rides, especially if you get decent tips. 

There was one instance where I kept getting the same long trip request over and over even though I kept declining. There must have been no one in the area willing to take the ride. I had to decline the trip 4 times before it came back with a significantly higher payout. Took the ride for good pay.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lazy River said:


> I never accept long rides unless it is going toward my destination. Not only is the pay garbage, but you often get stuck in a crappy area with no chance of a ride back to a busy area. One shitty long ride can ruin your night/weekend. You will make just as much or more by doing shorter rides, especially if you get decent tips.
> 
> There was one instance where I kept getting the same long trip request over and over even though I kept declining. There must have been no one in the area willing to take the ride. I had to decline the trip 4 times before it came back with a significantly higher payout. Took the ride for good pay.


There is something nice about being in a familiar driving area.
You have the navigation but you don't need it.
When you see the address and rider you know both.
You can go to your favorite lunch spot.
Lots of perks.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Sparker said:


> What would you have done?
> Tell the girl I don’t accept long rides and drive away? Is that what an educated veteran like yourself does?


I would tell her that I will run out of service hour as soon as I drop her off and would have to spend the night in her lovely town. If she offered to pay for the motel or let me stay with her (wink, wink) I might reconsider.
or
I would say that I am running out of service hours and could not even get her halfway there. Better for her to find a newby, I mean someone with more service hours available.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> this wasn't about you or any shade towards you at all.
> 
> Uber relies on people that don't know the system or realize what's going on to keep their non-profitable rides picked up.
> 
> ...


In Chicago, 45 minutes could mean from the airport to downtown. I take that trip every time and cancel if it is going the wrong way.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ask for fifty cent's a mile, BOTH WAYS, and if they say 'no' proclaim to be 'pedestrian' and move on.
> Easy peasy.


Isn't that like $15/hour after expenses and that doesn't count your waiting time for the ping? 
$1 per mile each way when the likelihood of getting a return trip is low (or nill in this case).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wil Mette said:


> Isn't that like $15/hour after expenses and that doesn't count your waiting time for the ping?
> $1 per mile each way when the likelihood of getting a return trip is low (or nill in this case).


I don't get into that kind of detail with the pax.
I just say that "While you been home for an hour -- I'm still driving to get home. Wear on the car, wear on me - doesn't stop just because you get home. _Somebody_ needs to pay for that. Uber won't. I am here to make money, not lose it."

I have been 'self employed' or an IC for many, many decades. I learned a long time ago that you gotta be willing to walk away from a bad deal. I have gotten offers for jobs that I have told the offeror that "This is a job I would like to see my competition take. Want a recommendation?"


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> So here in AUS we use KM but understand what Miles are
> 
> So rough calculation
> 
> ...


$131/412 miles= $0.32 per mile. Cost per mile = $0.20 to $0.35, so he is driving for little or nothing. There is no chance of getting a ride back from there so 412 miles not 206 and it would be 6 hours later.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wil Mette said:


> I would tell her that I will run out of service hour as soon as I drop her off and would have to spend the night in her lovely town. If she offered to pay for the motel or let me stay with her (wink, wink) I might reconsider.
> or
> I would say that I am running out of service hours and could not even get her halfway there. Better for her to find a newby, I mean someone with more service hours available.


October 2022 if she reports you your history


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Lazy River said:


> I never accept long rides unless it is going toward my destination. Not only is the pay garbage, but you often get stuck in a crappy area with no chance of a ride back to a busy area. One shitty long ride can ruin your night/weekend. You will make just as much or more by doing shorter rides, especially if you get decent tips.
> 
> There was one instance where I kept getting the same long trip request over and over even though I kept declining. There must have been no one in the area willing to take the ride. I had to decline the trip 4 times before it came back with a significantly higher payout. Took the ride for good pay.


Never accept 1-way rides. This includes most long rides, rides out of your territory, rides to the burbs at night, and rides to sparsely populated areas, ...

If Uber had to pay for miles & minutes to get us back home if we worked at least four hours would they offer these rides to us? 
No, they are not our partners. 
Uber is our chess opponent.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wil Mette said:


> Never accept 1-way rides. This includes most long rides, rides out of your territory, rides to the burbs at night, and rides to sparsely populated areas, ...


Yes know your area and your business goals.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol


With Uber, I have had some wild requests. One was from Charlotte NC To Atlanta GA... basically a 4.5 hour drive each way and about 480 miles...
*Uber never gave him or me a price.* He cancelled on that note. Good thing too, he did not have enough money in his account.
That was two years ago.

Had a few recently that did not even offer a location or price this is the best one by far.
No way jose... even if it was a drunk fat fingering the loc. (Multiple stops LOL)









536Min /60=8.9 hours EACH WAY!!! And you are only allowed to drive 12 hours. In any direction this would be 2 to 4 states away.

For Long trips, I only used to accept and call, and say, "look, I do not get rides on the way back. I need compensation for time and gas on the way back... but I totally understand if you want to cancel." Most people got it and took car of me. Two lied and stiffed me. One started to curse me out. (So I had to cancel.)

I do not cancel and then make an offer because that is not only illegal - but violates terms... poaching. Even though uber is bending us over now.

For the most part, Uber Drivers can only pick up rides in their own state... Here, I cannot pick up a passenger or get work once past a limited 10 miles over the boarder of NC into SC. 
(Yeah, they let you do Uber Eats out of your state... which is not going to get you back home.) 
WHY IN GODS NAME would ANYONE accept a ride that goes two states over? With 9 hours driving??? For a gross of $12 an hour... F..... THAT!



some insane offers too... 








What the heck is this


We do not have multiplier boosts... and no specific information??? I have had a few ride offers like this. WTF is this?




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RadarRider said:


> With Uber, I have had some wild requests. One was from Charlotte NC To Atlanta GA... basically a 4.5 hour drive each way and about 480 miles...
> *Uber never gave him or me a price.* He cancelled on that note. Good thing too, he did not have enough money in his account.
> That was two years ago.
> 
> ...


It was a slow warm Sunday afternoon.
The ping came in with a "long trip warning".
I shrugged as I accepted.

He was toes on the curb. Good boy.
I greeted with my usual cheerful "hello" as he got in. Confirmed his name.
"I see we're going to Sacramento, we can sure do that. But, I need a fifty cent per mile 'out of town' fee. I need to collect that before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"
Now, STFU. Let him process that for a few seconds. When you see the question forming on his face, say: "That is two hours, and 150 miles one way. I will NEVER get a ride back to here from Sac. Car drinks as much fuel to get back as it did to get there, and there's wear on my body too."
Stop again. Let him process.
"If you don't want to - no harm no foul. You can cancel and I will see to it that you're not charged a canx fee and you try for someone who will work for nothing."
Now ... the next is his. Shut up.

About 80% will say ok. Some will negotiate - and that's ok. I had one guy fill the car up with gas and I was low.

But, THIS IS IMPORTANT --- The canx has to come from the pax. Don't you do it. 
The only 'heat' I ever got for this was from Uber. Got a call, "You are redlining neighborhoods, cancelled a trip ..." I asked, "What ride did I canx? I haven't cancelled a ride in weeks. Which one ...?
Since he cancelled it, I was not in trouble.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... But, I need a fifty cent per mile 'out of town' fee.
> ... I will NEVER get a ride back to here from Sac. Car drinks as much fuel to get back as it did to get there, and there's wear on my body too."
> ....
> If you don't want to - no harm no foul. You can cancel and I will see to it that you're not charged a canx fee and you try for someone who will work for nothing."
> ...


That is sage/great advice and well written!

I forgot to mention that I used to say, if not no problem... and that if they cancel I can make sure they do not get charge and would do it in front of them.
(A lot of people do not realize how easy it is to make sure someone does not have to pay a cancel fee)

Most people absolutely understand. I have even had them call me as soon as accepting the ride... to ask me not to cancel and that there is an extra 20-50 tip in it if I do not cancel.

These pickups were a long time ago as I do not really do the airport anymore... 


What does "Redlining Neighborhoods" mean?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RadarRider said:


> What does "Redlining Neighborhoods" mean?


The term is actually a legal one and it has to do with real estate, or started that way.
"You can't show that man a house in that neighborhood ... it's a white neighborhood and he's not white."
THAT is redlining ... and immoral and illegal, and a realtor can lose a license for doing it.

Its refusing service to an area because of its racial makeup.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sparker said:


> your the one that got offensive with me man. Just because you’ve been a member a long time and have a bunch of comments and smart @$$ replies to people doesn’t make you any more special then any member on here. You talked trash and couldn’t show screenshots. 🤫 🤐


You're* and actually he is more special than many here. He earned it.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> it doesnt matter, hes four hours away from his zone. Those trips need to pay more than that


I read it he was TWO 2 hours away, that's a huge difference to 4


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Wil Mette said:


> Never accept 1-way rides. This includes most long rides, rides out of your territory, rides to the burbs at night, and rides to sparsely populated areas, ...
> 
> If Uber had to pay for miles & minutes to get us back home if we worked at least four hours would they offer these rides to us?
> No, they are not our partners.
> Uber is our chess opponent.


On a side note, my big issue with UBER is often they expect drivers in Sydney to pay for and take Toll roads to pick up a rider 

Often this is $3.80,$6.30,$8.00 toll plus fuel and time, to then do maybe a $9 fare 

So HOW do we ever get UBER to listen?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> With Uber, I have had some wild requests. One was from Charlotte NC To Atlanta GA... basically a 4.5 hour drive each way and about 480 miles...
> *Uber never gave him or me a price.* He cancelled on that note. Good thing too, he did not have enough money in his account.
> That was two years ago.
> 
> ...


I took a 72 minute ride as my final ride of the day today.
That is about my limit and last ride of the day was another factor.
The 400 and 500 minute rides as mentioned would get my smile as I listened to the ping expire.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> There is something nice about being in a familiar driving area.
> You have the navigation but you don't need it.
> When you see the address and rider you know both.
> You can go to your favorite lunch spot.
> Lots of perks.


472,561
Finished my 2nd medical appointment today.
So all that's left is my dealership oil change and coolant change Friday at 10 am.
Be safe out there !


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

There are occasional riders who request from Hilo, HI airport across the Big Island to Kona airport. I ask for enough money in cash to cover my return, which is the federal rate of $0.625/mile plus money for one missed ride for every 1/2 hour during the return trip. This comes to about $60. Some people accept this, others decide to rent a car or request another driver. People are disappointed and a little grouchy about it sometimes but it works OK.
Unfortunately I can't see the route until I open the trip which causes some people to protest, "well, you accepted the ride, didn't you"? I explain and they understand what I mean.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Long rides are scary. I did a bunch of them too and thought about all the possibilities afterwards. Sometimes the short rides get annoying though, so you just want to go for a drive. 1) The car can break down in the middle of nowhere. 2) flat tires 3) The neighborhood you're going to is unfamiliar to you. So you won't be accustomed to the exact rules of the road there. 4) Trusting this person in you're back seat for 4 hours is a gamble too. 

I guess it's good for the car and will burn off some carbon deposits hopefully. Then again you're 400 miles closer to an oil change, or engine failure. (if you fail to change the oil) 

Luckily, I haven't been offered a 400 mile ride though. I helped some truck driver out last year though because his truck broke down. I didn't charge him anything extra and it was like 160 mile ride, or something. I was starving by the end of that ride and wound up in the middle of no where. I think I spent like $20 in food at the turnpike rest stop. Talk about highway robbery.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Long rides are scary. I did a bunch of them too and thought about all the possibilities afterwards. Sometimes the short rides get annoying though, so you just want to go for a drive. 1) The car can break down in the middle of nowhere. 2) flat tires 3) The neighborhood you're going to is unfamiliar to you. So you won't be accustomed to the exact rules of the road there. 4) Trusting this person in you're back seat for 4 hours is a gamble too.
> 
> I guess it's good for the car and will burn off some carbon deposits hopefully. Then again you're 400 miles closer to an oil change, or engine failure. (if you fail to change the oil)
> 
> Luckily, I haven't been offered a 400 mile ride though. I helped some truck driver out last year though because his truck broke down. I didn't charge him anything extra and it was like 160 mile ride, or something. I was starving by the end of that ride and wound up in the middle of no where. I think I spent like $20 in food at the turnpike rest stop. Talk about highway robbery.


You are awesome, dude.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Long rides are scary. I did a bunch of them too and thought about all the possibilities afterwards. Sometimes the short rides get annoying though, so you just want to go for a drive. 1) The car can break down in the middle of nowhere. 2) flat tires 3) The neighborhood you're going to is unfamiliar to you. So you won't be accustomed to the exact rules of the road there. 4) Trusting this person in you're back seat for 4 hours is a gamble too.
> 
> I guess it's good for the car and will burn off some carbon deposits hopefully. Then again you're 400 miles closer to an oil change, or engine failure. (if you fail to change the oil)
> 
> Luckily, I haven't been offered a 400 mile ride though. I helped some truck driver out last year though because his truck broke down. I didn't charge him anything extra and it was like 160 mile ride, or something. I was starving by the end of that ride and wound up in the middle of no where. I think I spent like $20 in food at the turnpike rest stop. Talk about highway robbery.


Get AAA Premier they will tow you home or your repair shop or dealership.
Keep granola bars in your glove box.
160 miles in time is approximately 2.5 hours which is at least one stop to answer nature's call.
Always start these trips on an empty bladder.
I always tell my passenger ahead of time that I will be making these stops.
It's probably why my limit for rides is 75 minutes.
The more you drive the more these things will become second nature.
All of your points about safety and familiarity are well taken.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol
> View attachment 681162
> 
> View attachment 681163


For 1 hour and 10 cities away the drivers get paid $34 upfront crap and now for travelling to an entirely different state drivers make only $131 upfront dirt via Dyrt? Jesus Louise's what's next "I drove someone from New York to Los Angeles for only $500?"


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If it says long trip stay completely away from it.


Market dependent. Drop-off location dependent.



W00dbutcher said:


> There are so many long trips that are unprofitable pics here on this side it's ridiculous.


Yeah they should just get their CDLs and hop into those truck cabs and get that 🍞 🍞 🍞!



> Sorenson pays $20 per hour for all detention hours, and it starts after one hour at ALL stops. .58 cents per mile TO START, $20 stop pay (LTL freight-stop pay adds up), weight hauled pay ($2.00 per 1000 pounds), Layover pay, Drop and Hook Pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Regional truck driver salary Truckers who run freight along regional routes earn slightly less than OTR drivers. According to ZipRecruiter, the average regional truck driver salary is $60,000 per year or $1,200 per week. Regional truck drivers make between $0.60 and $0.70 per mile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Market dependent. Drop-off location dependent.
> 
> Yeah they should just get their CDLs and hop into those truck cabs and get that 🍞 🍞 🍞!


I have a CDL that I haven’t used in 25 years. I don’t think some of the people looking for something better than Uber are cut out for trucking. The “we want minimum wage now” crowd would be in for a surprise.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rampage said:


> I have a CDL that I haven’t used in 25 years. I don’t think some of the people looking for something better than Uber are cut out for trucking. The “we want minimum wage now” crowd would be in for a surprise.


I call them the freeloaders
Take rideshare for what it is or don't do it.
It's not easy and not for wimps.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I call them the freeloaders
> Take rideshare for what it is or don't do it.
> It's not easy and not for wimps.


Promotions bring out the freeloaders in droves.
Give me base rates and rides as soon as my app goes on any day.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> Promotions bring out the freeloaders in droves.
> Give me base rates and rides as soon as my app goes on any day.


Yes, I make more money when there is an organic surge than the stupid promo’s.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rampage said:


> Yes, I make more money when there is an organic surge than the stupid promo’s.


Yes supply and demand will work everytime and keep lazy freeloaders on the sidelines


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Sparker said:


> Reason I switched from Lyft to Uber. Accepted a 400 mile round trip ride and got 130 dollars… and to top it off I didn’t even get a tip. Lol


 i do get rides from lyft. i got 100 for going to airport about 75 miles away. also got $20 tip. this was healdsburg to SFO. GOT 70 for 40 mile ride. even with surge differences,i dont see how you could have made that little on 400 mile fare.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Why did you accept that garbage?


maybe why lyft doesnt tell u where u going?


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Sparker said:


> I was a new driver. ☺. Thought I scored a best ride ever until I was finished and saw what I was paid. As a new driver I expected I’d get paid well. Yep, live and learn. Uber pays much better for a much shorter ride


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

im also a new driver.but i used to drive a cab where long fares are a good thing. wouldnt do it for less than $400.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Sparker said:


> Sure. I’m a Mor-on. thanks for your comment tough guy. Love your bicep pic. Cute 😂


ive only been driving a month with lyft app.some people are helpful here. many are trolls.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Steve412 said:


> It got so bad with “surprise ****” long trips on lyft that I usually would hit arrive a half block early and bounce if it was ridiculous


what do u mean by 'bounce'? wait and get cancellation fee?


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Nnichols said:


> what do u mean by 'bounce'? wait and get cancellation fee?


I’d cut my losses before a random 50+ mile drive to somewhere I don’t wanna go. Especially if it’s at Ohio Rates(like 70 cents a minute mile)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nnichols said:


> ive only been driving a month with lyft app.some people are helpful here. many are trolls.


And, really ... even the trolls are helpful most of the time.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Lyft does not allow you to drive in any state. I live near a state border and if I want to drive in state B I have to get hold of Support,, switch my area and resubmit all my documents. Doing that can also trigger a background check.


Pre-covaids I thoroughly checked it out and I could pretty much do it in any state with a car less than 10 years old. I checked my insurance (I may have had commercial insurance at the time) and they said it didn't matter to them. Florida was a problem. There are more videos than the one linked below on youtube of driving across America. I am fairly certain you can rent an ExpressDrive in another state and drive there as long as you meet the requirements.

RSG045: What's it Like to Give A Lyft Ride in 65 Different Cities?
It's from 2016

Just moved to Illinois
This is a thread in the Lyft section from 2021. Op that started the thread just came here from D.C.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> Pre-covaids I thoroughly checked it out and I could pretty much do it in any state with a car less than 10 years old. I checked my insurance (I may have had commercial insurance at the time) and they said it didn't matter to them. Florida was a problem. There are more videos than the one linked below on youtube of driving across America. I am fairly certain you can rent an ExpressDrive in another state and drive there as long as you meet the requirements.
> 
> RSG045: What's it Like to Give A Lyft Ride in 65 Different Cities?
> It's from 2016
> ...


I can drive in CT, RI, MA, NY just not the big cities like NY, Boston, Providence etc.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Withdrawing this post.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Basically we are all Captain's of our own ships and we make our own decisions and live with the consequences.
The one question I would ask myself is am I willing to risk permanent deactivation.
An hour and a half ride is my maximum and if I take it I hope for a good tip.
That is different then negotiating required cash payment as part of the trip.
In over 23k rides I have never required cash payment I either take the ride or pass on it.


----------

